# dovecot-managesieve install issue?



## Mayhem30 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm trying to install mail/dovecot-managesieve and was wondering about a few things.

It appears to me that FreeBSD is trying to re-install dovecot? or am I wrong?

Also, is the text (that is in bold) anything to worry about? or is that normal?


```
localhost# cd usr/ports/mail
localhost# cd dovecot-managesieve
localhost# make install clean
=> dovecot-1.2-managesieve-0.11.13.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.rename-it.nl/dovecot/1.2/dovecot-1.2-managesieve-0.11.13.tar.gz
dovecot-1.2-managesieve-0.11.13.tar.gz        100% of  396 kB  323 kBps
===>  Extracting for dovecot-managesieve-0.11.13
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dovecot-1.2-managesieve-0.11.13.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dovecot-managesieve-0.11.13
[B]===>   dovecot-managesieve-0.11.13 depends on file: /nonexistent - not found
===>    Verifying build for /nonexistent in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot[/B]
===>  Found saved configuration for dovecot-1.2.17
=> dovecot-1.2.17.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.dovecot.org/releases/1.2/dovecot-1.2.17.tar.gz
dovecot-1.2.17.tar.gz                          68% of 2913 kB  463 kBps^C
fetch: transfer interrupted
```


----------



## cbrace (Oct 31, 2012)

I am guessing you are running mail/dovecot2, but mail/managesieve is for dovecot1, so that is why make wants to install the latter.

The package you want is mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole

```
$ cat /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole/pkg-descr 
Sieve language support by a plugin for the Dovecot deliver LDA&LMTP

    * Mail filtering
    * Mail forwarding
    * Vacation auto-reply

WWW:	http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Pigeonhole
```


----------

